# Dual power ford 6710



## frederic6710

Hello,
I have just a ford 6710 bought with dual power. My question is; how do i use it? There is al push button on the floor, but how does ist works? Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Live Oak

As I understand it; the Dual Power is a two speed powershift unit that mounts at the front of an 8 speed transmission giving you direct drive and an underdrive speed for every gear. 


The direct drive is a straight thru clutch pack. 

The underdrive clutch engages a planetary gear reducer.

The main point is it gives you more ground speed options and can be shifted on the go without using the manual clutch pedal. Perhaps when encounting added resistance when plowing or other high load applications. 

I would caution you about using it to slow the tractor down and engaging the under drive under very heavy loads as this was what shortened the life of the torque amplifier in the Internationals. It is always a good thing to take it easy on items like this as they absorb huge amount of power, torque, and abuse. 

This would be something very similar in function to the torque amplifiers International used on their tractors when they were real Internationals. I may be mistaken but that is how I understand they work and are used. Hopefully we will get someone who has had actual hands on experience in this area and can shed some more light on this subject and get us straight.  

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way! :cheers:


----------



## Fordfarm

Chief is pretty much correct on this! It's basically an updated version of the old Under/Over drive trans the Fords had way back to the 9N. Take care of it and it will last forever. When you get down into the low side in first, you should be able to drag just about anything! Supposedly, they were made to shift on the fly, but, as Chief said, not recommended. It's a little fancier than the IH TA, but serves the same purpose!


----------



## Chris

Ahhhhhh....not the dreaded TA!!! Great concept, poor design on those Internationals! Welcome fredrick!


----------



## johndeere

We had a pair of 9600 Fords and a 9000 all three had dual power.We still have one of the 9600's and it is true if you use it you will loose it.We found out when it went out and recieved the repair bill many years ago.When it goes and you push the dual power button it locks up and kills the engine dead in its tracks.We used it a lot up to this point.Was nice when you hit a hard spot and needed to bring the RPM's up to avoid lugging.Also was nice when turning when you needed to keep the RPM's up while locking a break to bring the tractor and mounted emplement around.But we started not using it and no more expensive repairs.


----------

